# house is complete



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Looks nice. One question: What's up with the face-nailing of the hardwood flooring?


----------



## ugabulldog (Oct 16, 2006)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> Looks nice. One question: What's up with the face-nailing of the hardwood flooring?


Thanks.......I was thinking about doing it for the added rustic look (since floors have that look anyway ie: wide plank, knots, and beveled edges to show seperation) then I found out the hardwood called for glue since it was so wide. Instead of spending a few hundred dollars on glue (what I had priced anyway, Bostik's Best) I decided to definetly nail it and despite being a total PITA, I am glad I did.


----------



## pwhoolboom (May 20, 2008)

Looks good!


----------



## radon (Feb 20, 2008)

Looks good dude! I love the floors. Is that engineered wood or just prefinished? I'm going to install unfinished, but you've got the color I'd like to achieve. Nice job all around!


----------



## ugabulldog (Oct 16, 2006)

radon said:


> Looks good dude! I love the floors. Is that engineered wood or just prefinished? I'm going to install unfinished, but you've got the color I'd like to achieve. Nice job all around!


 
Thanks radon, it is prefinished.


----------

